# Circle Y Park and Trail saddle model 3626



## HeatherinCali

Is it just me, or does the Circle Y Park and Trail saddle model 3626 seem to be for sale a lot on ebay, horsesaddleshop.com and other classifieds?

I'm looking for a nice used trail saddle between $600 and $900 dollars and it seems like this model could be good. However, it makes me nervous seeing all the same type of saddle for sale.

I have checked Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies! site and there aren't any postings regarding this model of Circle Y.

Does anyone have any knowledge about this saddle? 

Thanks!


----------



## silverdollarmagic

Here's a review 

Circle Y Park and Trail Trail Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review


----------



## HeatherinCali

Thanks! I saw this review, but I didn't know if it was that model? It does sound like from the description.


----------



## Saddlebag

Saddles originally had high cantles which supported the pelvis. So glad to see they are returning to that. Awesome for all day riding.


----------



## Saddlebag

Don't be afraid to get a Circle Y. The Park and Trails have always been dark colored saddles and if people get in to even lower level showing, they opt for the lighter colored saddles.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I don't have that model, I have a 25 year old equitation CircleY, I bought new and I absolutly love it. Comfy, well made, sturdy and beautiful I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## HeatherinCali

Hey All,

So I did get a Circle Y and it should arrive today! It's a Chisholm Flex 2 trail saddle. It should arrive today!

Thanks again for all the advise!


----------



## churumbeque

I had one and it was a very nice saddle. Mine was new in 2010 mine was the flex 2 It didn't fit my horse though and I sold it.


----------



## yadlim

I have one - I was goign to sell it because my horse changed shape out from under it and now needs a different sized tree. As it has been the nicest saddle I have ever owned, my hubby vetoed my selling it. He says I will just have to buy the same saddle later. So into storage it went! It is a GREAT saddle.


----------



## HeatherinCali

I hear a lot about horses changing size and needing new saddles tree sizes. I'm assuming the horses were younger or less muscled and gain it back with riding and proper care? Or is it common for a horse to have several different saddle sizes once they reach adulthood? 

My horse is an 8 year old appendix type quarter horse. I really hope this saddle has some longevity to it! I find it really stressful buying saddles. It's so much money! 

It helps to hear it from the crowd that the saddle I chose is at least a good saddle!

Thanks you all again!


----------



## yadlim

My horse was four when I bought the Circle Y. Since then he has gained two more inches in height and about 350 pounds (or more) but it has been NINE years. It fit him perfectly for about six years and I have just been slow to replace it.

Right now I am looking at a Circle Y with a gaited tree.

The only saddle that I have ever sold that I did not late go darn it would have fit the new horse was the draft saddle - I have Arabs and Arab crosses.

I can only hope the new saddle is as good as the old one!

Good luck


----------



## Celeste

This is a nice saddle. 

Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com


----------



## hayburner

I have a circle y reining saddle. its a 16 and too big for me as it has alot of room to move around in. I still like it though. i'm in the process of getting a Fallis custom saddle . My first custom and i am excited. This one will fit. The stirups are 4 inches in front of the cinch and it puts you into a really good balanced position. it also doesnt' have all that bulky rigging under your legs like most western saddles have.


----------



## kigerfan

I had a Circle Y saddle, sold it and regretted it ever since, I'm working towards getting another one.


----------



## natisha

hayburner said:


> I have a circle y reining saddle. its a 16 and too big for me as it has alot of room to move around in. I still like it though. i'm in the process of getting a Fallis custom saddle . My first custom and i am excited. This one will fit. The stirups are 4 inches in front of the cinch and it puts you into a really good balanced position. it also doesnt' have all that bulky rigging under your legs like most western saddles have.


Do you mean behind the cinch? It seems in front of the cinch would put you in a chair seat.


----------



## hayburner

No, in front of the cinch. it really doesn't put you in a chair position. reining saddles are up further also. Your in a more balanced position as if you were riding bareback. look up Fallis saddlery.com and there the web site explains how the saddle is made and why. It doesn't have all that rigging underneath so you have a closer contact also.


----------



## natisha

hayburner said:


> No, in front of the cinch. it really doesn't put you in a chair position. reining saddles are up further also. Your in a more balanced position as if you were riding bareback. look up Fallis saddlery.com and there the web site explains how the saddle is made and why. It doesn't have all that rigging underneath so you have a closer contact also.


Thanks. I missed where you stated it was a reining saddle.


----------



## Celeste

I looked that the Fallis saddles and they looked a lot like regular saddles to me. I haven't ridden in saddles that had the stirrups way back behind the cinch. Maybe a lot of them do? Anybody have any insight here?


----------



## hayburner

There actually in front of the cinch. The difference is that having the stirups in front of the cinch makes it so much easier to use your legs on the horses shoulders when turning.(and there is no bulk) My old circle y has so much bulk that i cant bring my legs up further to ask for a turn lets say. OH,of course you can turn in any saddle because everyone does but I'm just saying that your in a more balanced position. 
Anyother saddle maker that has the same idea and they both know each other is Boz. The Boz saddle is made the same as the Fallis only the Fallis is leather and the Boz saddles are fleece. They are cheaper because of the materials used but they are the same with the stirups in front of the cinch. If you go on the Boz web site he has a video that explains why they are built that way. You can do all the different manuvers like reining , trail riding, ect. I just feel more secure. I'm getting mine in may and i can't wait...


----------



## calicokatt

If your goal with the Fallis is to avoid the bulk of the rigging and get your leg forward for better turns, I'm sure its great. After reading why they put the stirrups so far foward on their website, I'd be VERY wary about buying them. They say the goal is to put the rider's weight up near the shoulder where it is easier for the horse to carry. Putting the stirrups forward only does that if MOST of the rider's weight is carried in the stirrups. So the rider must stand to achieve that goal. If you stand in the stirrups and it puts most of your weight (and the pressure that that weight causes) up onto your horse's shoulder, it unbalances the saddle and will likely result in a sore horse. It does not make any sense to me based on their description. Maybe I'm missing something....

Kathy


----------



## hayburner

Yes, the weight is carried in the stirrups and ;its easier to 2 point also. This does not result in a sore horse. These saddles have been around for 50 years and they are highly recommended. When one goes on sale which is rare they are sold pretty quickly and for almost what the cost was. It puts the rider in a balanced position (as if you were riding bareback) so how can that be hard on the horse.For example, If you sit in the middle of a see saw you would be balanced and not feel the back and forth movement. This is the same philosophy and I feel more secure and yes my weight is in the stirrups which gives me better balance. There are other saddle makers that make their saddles the same way. Boz is one of them. Out of calif. and Fallis is out of Montana. They are following a Monte Forman method. Just because it is not the norm doesn't mean that it ;is not right. Reining saddles are up front too , these are just a little further up front. Go on the Boz saddlery site and there is a video you can watch . 
There a alot of different saddles out there and you can't really put them down unless you really know what your talking about.


----------



## calicokatt

Was not attempting to start an argument with you Hayburner, I'm quite sure you love your saddle and that it works well for YOU. I even stated in my post that your reasoning for the leg position means the saddle works for you, but frankly, if you are sitting on your horse's back, where the seat of the saddle is, all of your weight is not in the stirrups. If you ride standing (2point),then it would certainly put the weight farther forward, which is the goal with this saddle. I personally do not believe that it is possible to have a rigidly constructed saddle be comfortable and beneficial to *most* horses when it is designed to have the weight centered over such a small area. Even when riding bareback, your weight is spread across your buttocks and thighs. Its just my opinion, nothing more.


----------



## itsjinx5

I was wondering if I normally ride a 15-16" regular saddle, would I get the same size in a park and trail? Some of them look like they are really padded.
So do you like your new saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hayburner

I haven't received it yet. It will come in mid May.(it takes a while for the tree to be made) I ordered a 14 1/2 seat. I had a 16 on my circle Y and i was slipping all over it. As my trainer would say there was too much slop. I rode in hers which was a 14 and it was too small . my legs kept hitting the front of the saddle. 
The saddle should feel snug so you feel secure in it but not tight. I'm pretty sure that the seat size is the same in all western saddles so you probably could go with what you are riding in now. but if you feel its too big for you then go down a size. 
Ann


----------



## Dakoda

I have the Circle Y Julie Goodnight Monarch saddle and it also places you in a balanced position. Narrow twist and very close contact also. Perfect for trail riding and Ranch Horse Versatility.


----------



## jumparound

*Saddle*

Hi, 

I have a Circle Y Park and trail. I have to look at the model # again. I have the breast collar to match and may still have the head stall. It is a couple years old. I used it back East for western pleasure showing, and the judges apparently liked the whole package. I was just going through all my tack, I have been riding, training and showing, well I started riding at 4 and I am 42 now. Since my move, it has been hard to break in to training. It is very different here than back East. Anyway, If you were interested, I could look at the model number and send photos.

Have a great day!


----------



## Saddlebag

Hayburner, if the saddle is a close fit, heaven help that one not gain 5 or 10 lbs. You may better have gone with a 15" to allow a wee bit of leeway. Even as we age, and I don't mean get old, our body changes.


----------

